# New section for write-ups



## Slav Defence

We have decided to replace the _Senior's Cafe _with_ Pakistan Defence Magazine. _This will enable all of you to now give your opinion and make high quality posts regardless of your post count.
Here is tutorial for all the posters:
*Step 1:*
When you decide to write any article, you will come across two different sections:

Submit an article
Pakistan Defence Magazine
If you wish to write an article, then you are going to visit the section* "Submit an article"*




*Step 2:*

Now press the "Submit an article" button and open it.
Press the "Post New Thread" button






*Step 3: *
You can now write your articles. Your articles are only at this point visible to us so that we can edit it, once the proof reading is done then we will shift it to the second section _Pakistan Defence Magazine. _If you wish to browse and read other's articles then you can visit PDM section as well and freely make remarks and contribute in this manner as well. Try not to troll or post something negative or discouraging to our emerging writers and enthusiasts.

Regards
*The Pakistan Defense Administration*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Slav Defence

*Thread has been opened for queries only.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Just a suggestion there should be a feature to save and edit your articles before making them live to readers. This will help with compiling editing and producing better content like a rough draft option. I know it will take a lot for this feature but for future upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Another function that can be added is a 7 day auto delete timer for the draft. If the poster is unable to compile in 7 days and make it live then that draft should get auto deleted to save space in database and solve the problem of junking up data base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

BHarwana said:


> Just a suggestion there should be a feature to save and edit your articles before making them live to readers. This will help with compiling editing and producing better content like a rough draft option. I know it will take a lot for this feature but for future upgrades.



Submit An Article forum is for that purpose. Every edit have a new post, and final post will get moved to create a new thread on PDM section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

As long as you're spelling "magazine" right in the real thing, I'm happy.

@Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

WebMaster said:


> Submit An Article forum is for that purpose. Every edit have a new post, and final post will get moved to create a new thread on PDM section.


OH okay so here you can create content and it will be posted to PDM section finally. That will be great.


----------



## Slav Defence

masterchief_mirza said:


> As long as you're spelling "magazine" right in the real thing, I'm happy.
> 
> @Slav Defence


Thank you for correcting typo error. This happens when I am doing so many things at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Slav Defence said:


> Thank you for correcting typo error. This happens when I am doing so many things at the same time.


I appreciate every effort you make good sir. The betterment of this forum is a worthy endeavour indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

BHarwana said:


> OH okay so here you can create content and it will be posted to PDM section finally. That will be great.


Yes. Then from PDM it will be published on main page, social media, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

WebMaster said:


> Yes. Then from PDM it will be published on main page, social media, etc.


Are we also going to have a comment section under PDM?


----------



## WebMaster

BHarwana said:


> Are we also going to have a comment section under PDM?


Yeah, all members have permission to post and discuss the article.


----------



## BHarwana

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, all members have permission to post and discuss the article.


I would suggest not to do that. The article should be reposted here by members to discuss and that section should be kept only for reading. We already have a lot of space there to discuss. But that should be only reader base.


----------



## Slav Defence

All the write-ups have been moved to submit an article so that we can proof read them for official feature. Please, this will be taking a while, so be patient.
Once articles will be reviewed by our editorial teams then we will shift it to PDF magazine thread and to be setting it as official feature.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

jamahir said:


> I may have failed in understanding this. Is the PDM section open for others right now ?? Moments ago when I went there to submit an article, I couldn't see the relevant button and a message at the bottom of the page said "You have insufficient privileges to post here".


You have to submit your article in this section *Submit An Article 
*
This area is in front of PDM,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

BHarwana said:


> You have to submit your article in this section *Submit An Article *
> 
> This area is in front of PDM,



Got it. Thanks.

I have deleted that post now. I suppose it will be one less post and tags for them from the many they have to encounter daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

